# Small collection from the last two months.



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Sample of some switches.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I got some nice Bryant brass cover plates:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure these tins are pretty common but I managed to open it and got some old tape as a bonus.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I took down a fixture and found this beauty screwed to the ceiling.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

:sleep1:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool pic's.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> :sleep1:


 :sleep1: :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

It's welded, today's stuff would be glued or plastic


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorta off topic. I heard at the parts house this morning about some new face plates cooper is making for hospitals that kill bacteria. Something is put in the mold and it kills bacteria forever. IDK just what I heard from a counter guy.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It's welded, today's stuff would be glued or plastic


it's a homemade rig. Someone sliced a 3" box down the side, took the ko's out and welded the fixture bracket on. It was mounted to a joist by the bracket.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Sorta off topic. I heard at the parts house this morning about some new face plates cooper is making for hospitals that kill bacteria. Something is put in the mold and it kills bacteria forever. IDK just what I heard from a counter guy.


That sounds handy, considering the petri dishes hospitals are.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> it's a homemade rig. Someone sliced a 3" box down the side, took the ko's out and welded the fixture bracket on. It was mounted to a joist by the bracket.


 I thought it was a factory made extension ring.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Perhaps, but it sure doesn't seem like it. It's a pretty rough cut.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It's an Art Deco style sconce made by Art Kast.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just my two cents.
I'd say the box is home made.

That wall sconce is really cool.
It looks like the kind that if you pull on it a secret door opens.

Chris


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's a real market for vintage fixtures. I used to throw them away left and right, but lately I've been saving them in a big Gaylord box for a hobby project some day.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> There's a real market for vintage fixtures. I used to throw them away left and right, but lately I've been saving them in a big Gaylord box for a hobby project some day.


 I noticed the porcelain wirenuts. I have a few of those I keep just for fun.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

You can still buy porcelain wirenuts. 



http://www.tnb.com/ps/endeca/index.cgi?a=nav&N=588


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> You can still buy porcelain wirenuts.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tnb.com/ps/endeca/index.cgi?a=nav&N=588


 I was just thinking of the antique ones. They were made with no copper coil inside. The modern ones, I don't know if they have the copper coil, I haven't seen any up close. I am guessing they are still used in some heating appliances.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I was just thinking of the antique ones. They were made with no copper coil inside. The modern ones, I don't know if they have the copper coil, I haven't seen any up close. I am guessing they are still used in some heating appliances.


No, the modern one's don't have a wire coil inside either. 

I used to work on a lot of restaurant equipment, and kept porcelain wire nuts for work in ovens. When I did a lot of factory work, I used a lot of porcelain wire nuts inside Nordson hot melt glue machines. They were the Ideal brand.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Sample of some switches.


Careful with those old switches. A few of those are bound to contain a vial of liquid mercury with 2 electrodes sticking in it!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> Careful with those old switches. A few of those are bound to contain a vial of liquid mercury with 2 electrodes sticking in it!


So don't step on one and crush it and lick up the shiny metal looking liquid is what you are saying? 

:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Those old porcelin ones are the shiznit...I pulled some ones out of my Mum's old house, they snap like your fingers! Durable f'ers.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be careful with the mercury switches.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't recall ever seeing mercury in switches.
I've seen it in thermostats. I can't figure out why a regular switch would need mercury. 

Chris


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

bigredc222 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing mercury in switches.
> I've seen it in thermostats. I can't figure out why a regular switch would need mercury.


To work silently, the older switches were called 'snap switches' because they made a loud snap.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm on a quest now to find a switch (other than a thermostat) with mercury in it.

Chris


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It's the only kind of switch(mercury) you can legally install in a clothes closet.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> It's the only kind of switch you can legally install in a clothes closet.


:huh::huh::huh:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

drsparky said:


> :huh::huh::huh:


 

Ditto:001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ditto:001_huh::001_huh:


ditto, ditto! BTW, I like your new avatar (that's not you, is it)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> ditto, ditto! BTW, I like your new avatar (that's not you, is it)


 

Upon your recommendation:thumbsup:


And no, that's not me, that picture just made me laugh


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

I've got some mercury filled chambers from old "silent" switches in my basement. Still trying to figure out where to dispose of it without paying some sort of fee!


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

At least once a year my township has a collection day at the township building.
They let you bring anything you need to dispose of. 

I would call your township and ask if do that.

Chris


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

drsparky said:


> :huh::huh::huh:


 A mercury switch has no open arcing.......you can figuire out the reat from there I hope.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> It's the only kind of switch(mercury) you can legally install in a clothes closet.


I think what everyone is saying is, that we never heard of that.
I tried looking it up and couldn't find anything about it.
It's been 20 years since I wired a house so it wouldn't be something that would show up in my world.

When I was doing houses we always put the switches outside of the closet,
so it wouldn't have come up.

I tried Goggling mercury switches just hoping to find a picture.
i couldn't find anything. 
I found some discussion about them but nothing helpful.

Chris


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

bigredc222 said:


> I think what everyone is saying is, that we never heard of that.
> I tried looking it up and couldn't find anything about it.
> It's been 20 years since I wired a house so it wouldn't be something that would show up in my world.
> 
> ...


Several years ago i had a HO who insisted the switches be placed inside her walkin closets. The inspector okayed the installation on the grounds that I would install an "arc free" switch. I threw in an old merc switch to pass the underwriters. The code only states you cannot have arcing devices within a clothes closet. Unfortunately these switches are no longer manufactured.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Several years ago i had a HO who insisted the switches be placed inside her walkin closets. The inspector okayed the installation on the grounds that I would install an "arc free" switch. I threw in an old merc switch to pass the underwriters. The code only states you cannot have arcing devices within a clothes closet. Unfortunately these switches are no longer manufactured.


 


Now you're just making up things. There's no such wording as that. THere is wording against OCPD in closets, but not switches. 

Don't they have con ed for your license? Pick up a book once in a while


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

bigredc222 said:


> I tried Goggling mercury switches just hoping to find a picture.
> i couldn't find anything.
> I found some discussion about them but nothing helpful.





> Silent Wall Switches
> 
> Description:
> Mercury light switches were manufactured prior to 1991. Mercury light switches are sometimes encountered in older buildings. These devices look like typical wall switches, but they do not make the audible "click" sound when activated. They operate on the principal of liquid mercury in a metal encased glass button that completes the electrical circuit when the switch is lifted up, submerging an electrical contact point. These switches are often referred to as "silent switches."
> ...


Here is a link to a large picture of a General Electric Brand mercury light switch circa 1960, 15 Amp 120V]

Here is a link to a quick time movie of one.

http://www.theodoregray.com/periodictable/Samples/080.17/index.qt.s12.html


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> A mercury switch has no open arcing.......you can figuire out the reat from there I hope.





Shockdoc said:


> Several years ago i had a HO who insisted the switches be placed inside her walkin closets. The inspector okayed the installation on the grounds that I would install an "arc free" switch. I threw in an old merc switch to pass the underwriters. The code only states you cannot have arcing devices within a clothes closet. Unfortunately these switches are no longer manufactured.


Nowhere in the NEC does it state you need a "arc free switch" in closets. You need it ask inspectors for a reference when they come up with that type of stuff.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Several years ago i had a HO who insisted the switches be placed inside her walkin closets. The inspector okayed the installation on the grounds that I would install an "arc free" switch. I threw in an old merc switch to pass the underwriters. The code only states you cannot have arcing devices within a clothes closet. Unfortunately these switches are no longer manufactured.


Your inspector making up stuff on the fly? I'd appeal that to the highest level possible on principle.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Now you're just making up things. There's no such wording as that. THere is wording against OCPD in closets, but not switches.
> 
> Don't they have con ed for your license? Pick up a book once in a while


Thank you for keeping on topic. That was several years ago, I no longer do code work, I'm not sure of the code about it, maybe you can refresh me. My current client tell prefers low voltage door jam switches so it's really not even a issue for me anymore. I'd really like have it clear so if you can paste the section i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Your inspector making up stuff on the fly? I'd appeal that to the highest level possible on principle.


 It would'nt shock me, same inspector however let me perform a service upgrade in a Levitt home, leaving the panel in the closet. Go figuire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> It would'nt shock me, same inspector however let me perform a service upgrade in a Levitt home, leaving the panel in the closet. Go figuire.


Yeah, I think you can get a pass on that for historical stuff (like a Levitt home) under some of the codes enacted specifically for historical building codes. There's a FLW home in my area that they got a pass on the rewire to not add receptacles to comply with the 6/12 rule on the walls and 2/4 rule on countertops.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I think you can get a pass on that for historical stuff (like a Levitt home) under some of the codes enacted specifically for historical building codes. There's a FLW home in my area that they got a pass on the rewire to not add receptacles to comply with the 6/12 rule on the walls and 2/4 rule on countertops.


According to the local community they are now enforcing relocation of the panels to either outdoors or anywhere else. I've gotten some good exceptions on true historical work in the past. I never cared for the Levitt homes on LI, never seen the ones in PA.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> According to the local community they are now enforcing relocation of the panels to either outdoors or anywhere else. I've gotten some good exceptions on true historical work in the past. I never cared for the Levitt homes on LI, never seen the ones in PA.


Yeah, I can't say there's much that special about them. Just another cheap crackerbox. 

There are quite a few Sears catalog homes in my area, and they're a son of a B to work on. 2x2 walls. Trusses made out of 2x2's and bolts, spaced 3' on center. 3/8" drywall. Sort of like a field-constructed mobile home. 

I think that a place should need to be on the national register of historical places, or be within the bounds of a historical zone before the historical provisions of codes are applicable. That's not always the case, though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I think you can get a pass on that for historical stuff (like a Levitt home) under some of the codes enacted specifically for historical building codes. There's a FLW home in my area that they got a pass on the rewire to not add receptacles to comply with the 6/12 rule on the walls and 2/4 rule on countertops.




We did a few historical houses and the people that run the historical society have a lot of pull with the county. If they don't want it you don't have to do it code or no code.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I can't say there's much that special about them. Just another cheap crackerbox.
> 
> There are quite a few Sears catalog homes in my area, and they're a son of a B to work on. 2x2 walls. Trusses made out of 2x2's and bolts, spaced 3' on center. 3/8" drywall. Sort of like a field-constructed mobile home.
> 
> I think that a place should need to be on the national register of historical places, or be within the bounds of a historical zone before the historical provisions of codes are applicable. That's not always the case, though.


I've always tried to push conduit services for the crapbox constructed homes. The 3/4 gypsum used as sheathing is the worst sub surface to attach seu services to. I'm really starting to appreciate custom construction for the lack of cheap building supplies.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I've always tried to push conduit services for the crapbox constructed homes. The 3/4 gypsum used as sheathing is the worst sub surface to attach seu services to. I'm really starting to appreciate custom construction for the lack of cheap building supplies.


Yeah, exterior gypsum sheathing sucks almost as bad as masonite sheathing. About the only thing that's worse is EFIS (DryVit, etc.).


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

A friend of mine grew up in a town next to the last surviving member of the family the town was named after.
This guy had no kids, no family, so he left his house and all the contents to the historical society.
He also gave them all the money so the house could be maintained indefinitely.

I don't think it was even a year and the historical society auctioned off everything. People moved in and remodeled the whole house and knocked down the barn and built stables for boarding horses.
After all that, they only stayed a couple years and someone else moved in.

The historical society apparently are aloud to use the money for whatever they think is the best thing to do with it.
They didn't feel this guys house wasn't important enough to spend any money on.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mdshunk said:


> about the only thing that's worse is EFIS (dryvit, etc.).


EIFS.


10 characters.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Here is a link to a large picture of a General Electric Brand mercury light switch circa 1960, 15 Amp 120V]
> 
> Here is a link to a quick time movie of one.
> 
> http://www.theodoregray.com/periodictable/Samples/080.17/index.qt.s12.html


Hey Bob, in that pic, the switch might be 1960s, but is that not a blue Carlon nail-on box, circa 1990s to present, that it is attached to?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Split Bolt said:


> Hey Bob, in that pic, the switch might be 1960s, but is that not a blue Carlon nail-on box, circa 1990s to present, that it is attached to?


 You caught that also as well as the thhn wire and buchanan wirenut. Just like my closet switch........:laughing:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Sorta off topic. I heard at the parts house this morning about some new face plates cooper is making for hospitals that kill bacteria. Something is put in the mold and it kills bacteria forever. IDK just what I heard from a counter guy.


Probably silver or a silver alloy, it's got natural bacteria killing properties if I remember right.

There's been research done on making bacteria killing clothes, particularly for military clothing, given the increased chance of infection resulting from dirty particles of clothing getting into a wound. One solution involved blending silver with the fibres.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> You caught that also as well as the thhn wire and buchanan wirenut. Just like my closet switch........:laughing:


Well, I must say that the drywall cuts you made in your closet are pretty bad!:thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> Well, I must say that the drywall cuts you made in your closet are pretty bad!:thumbup:


That looks more like plaster with a lot of layers of paint that is chipping off around the cut.


----------

